# Marriage Seminar attendance and other legal requirements



## BlueMyrrh (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello, my Filipino fiancée and I are getting married in the Philippines but there seems to be conflicting information about the legal requirements for a civil marriage.
Firstly, do we need to attend a marriage/parenting seminar? I've read that it's a legal requirement, but also heard from many people who have not attended one and had no problems with the validity of their marriage.
Secondly, should a civil wedding be solemnised only by a judge or mayor, or is it OK for that to be done by a Reverend or other religious officer? And is it always necessary to arrange the wedding directly with the Registrar office, or can it be done through the Reverend (including applying for the licence)?
Thirdly (and, sorry this if this is a bit more complicated), my fiancée is from Mindanao but we will be applying for the licence in Manila. What is the requirement for residency when applying for the marriage licence at the 'local' Registrar office? Will she need to have an address somewhere in Manila Metro, or even in the exact city within that?

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hopefully, someone from the UK can provide more information but I'd start with your nearest embassy here's a few links.
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/marriage-in-the-philippines

Philippine information on marriage.
https://filipiknow.net/how-to-get-married-in-the-philippines/


----------



## BlueMyrrh (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks M.C.A., I've read these documents previously (which is where I'd read the 'legal requirements' but since found out that lots of people have not followed some of the 'requirements' apparently without any issues).
Yes, hopefully there will be someone else who knows a bit more about what is, and what isn't a requirement.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Visa and Marrital Docuements*



BlueMyrrh said:


> Thanks M.C.A., I've read these documents previously (which is where I'd read the 'legal requirements' but since found out that lots of people have not followed some of the 'requirements' apparently without any issues).
> Yes, hopefully there will be someone else who knows a bit more about what is, and what isn't a requirement.


For sure on the Philippine end of the documents "marriage", every block is checked and they'll add more example: Expat was able to get his son out but not his wife he doesn't make enough money per month.

Then on the U.K. documentation, I'll bet an Immigrations Officer will make sure all those steps are checked also, those claiming it didn't take that long may already have passports and a U.K. work Visa as OFW's in the U.K. and so much of the legwork is completed, so hopefully your fiance has this or it's another lengthy process getting her a Philippine passport and the UK Visa, always the original certified documents required.

The largest barrier is dealing with a 3rd world government infrastructure and bureaucracy, travel to and from immigration offices and time because things really drag, especially paperwork, I wish you and your fiance best of luck.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't cut any corners as it can come back and bite you later. As far as I was aware everyone had to attend the seminars. We turned up, my wife 35 and a single mother luckily the seminar was being run by a relative so we just got the certificate and left. If you get a church wedding there is second seminar, we couldn't duck that one.


----------



## BlueMyrrh (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks both of you. Yes I was certainly thinking that it's best to be safe. From what I've heard about other people who've supposedly skipped the seminar, they were in the same situation and have since applied for and obtained a spouse visa without already having any other visa. 

But really, I was hoping to hear a Filipino point of view (especially regarding the last question), but I think maybe I should re-title my post for that.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

When my wife and I got married in 2014, we went to the City Hall in Quezon City (where the ceremony was going to be held) and found the office where you apply for your marriage license.

The nice folks there walked us through everything and if I remember, under 21 and she had to have Parental Permission and under 25 she had to have Parental Guidance. We took her mom and dad with us there and they signed something saying they had given her Guidance and that was that.

Once you're married, if you plan on taking her out of the Philippines with a passport with her married name, she will need to attend a seminar at the Commission on Filipinos Overseas. Once she attends the CFO seminar (which isnt actually half bad), she'll get a certificate that she can take to the DFA and they will allow her to apply for a Philippines passport in her married name.

Good luck!


----------

